# Techno thread



## Yithian (Jun 14, 2010)

I searched techno but did not find any threads dedicated to the genre. So here it is a techno thread! Post your favourite songs..

Here is a DnB one:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdgbI17JbII


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 14, 2010)

There was no need to make a techno thread because it makes up most of the music submissions on the mainsite. I don't listen to it, but I will listen to some sophisticated, original-sounding electronica. I don't think anybody does that sort of thing anymore.


----------



## Yithian (Jun 14, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> There was no need to make a techno thread because it makes up most of the music submissions on the mainsite. I don't listen to it, but I will listen to some sophisticated, original-sounding electronica. I don't think anybody does that sort of thing anymore.



Well there were some metal threads and hip hop threads so I felt that this is appropriate


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 14, 2010)

Right now I've been listening to E-type, and Italo Bros. Dj Tiesto is pretty bomb as well.


----------



## Trance (Jun 16, 2010)

I've got a youtube channel that I post music on.  Just crap that I made, but here's a link.  New song in a day or two.  It's much better than the stuff thats there already.

Link:   http://www.youtube.com/user/TranceFur


----------



## Aden (Jun 16, 2010)

I'll remain civil as long as there's not Tiesto

oops, too late
GET SOME TASTE, MOTHERFUCKERS


----------



## Aden (Jun 16, 2010)

what the hell? I didn't doublepost. Deleteplz


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jun 17, 2010)

That burn was so nice he said it twice

except really, it wasnt

[yt]9b6nDF8Sssw[/yt]

here's some old techno for what it's worth


----------



## Akro (Jun 17, 2010)

My all time classic songs: 
Megastylez: jump with me
italo brothers: colors of the rainbow , stamp on the ground , moon
basshunter: I can walk on water , basscreator , all i ever wanted , botten anna
DJ splash: most of his stuff


----------



## Tao (Jun 17, 2010)

My favorite techno artist ever is the French artist Pakito.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 17, 2010)

what most techno SHOULD be:
[yt]yx6d3YUQx3Q[/yt]


----------



## Akro (Jun 17, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> what most techno SHOULD be:
> [yt]yx6d3YUQx3Q[/yt]


 Not the best but I like it, this is like future techno almost.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 17, 2010)

Akro said:


> Not the best but I like it, this is like future techno almost.


 There's plenty more, just search "Super Eurobeat"

[yt]LggLh1z7T9g[/yt]

another one of my favorites


----------



## Akro (Jun 17, 2010)

I feel like I should be playing stepmania to that song right now....


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 17, 2010)

Akro said:


> I feel like I should be playing stepmania to that song right now....


 [yt]jtKwswF_yCc[/yt]
indeed (I like this song a lot as well)


----------



## Akro (Jun 17, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> [yt]jtKwswF_yCc[/yt]
> indeed (I like this song a lot as well)


 Lol, I need to upload some vids. I play SM competively and I can AA storming the burning fields, which is over 2500 notes at 200 BPM 16th note streams the entire time.


----------



## DragonLover17 (Jun 18, 2010)

this is my favorite  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9AA8ycV8wnE


----------



## Trance (Jun 19, 2010)

Very good DragonLover.

Have a cookie.     

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_rKvAmdl5y...I/2kunxpTaD8w/s400/HSF+Cookie001_edited-1.JPG


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Jun 21, 2010)

What are your guys' opinions on Renard? For any who don't know who I'm talking about:

www.lapfoxtrax.com


----------



## Aden (Jun 21, 2010)

Alaskan Wolf said:


> What are your guys' opinions on Renard? For any who don't know who I'm talking about:
> 
> www.lapfoxtrax.com


 
Terrible.


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 21, 2010)

Alaskan Wolf said:


> What are your guys' opinions on Renard? For any who don't know who I'm talking about:
> 
> www.lapfoxtrax.com


 
His songs are either a hit or miss.

Check out Faine on the mainsite, he also does Techno but IMO the songs are more enjoyable.


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Jun 22, 2010)

I listen to his music almost religiously, but I only recently got into Techno, because I found Renard. Jesus, I seem to fall into the category of liking the parts of things that eveyone else hates... Renard, Concession, Furthia High... God I'm one Socially Awkward Wolf (< inside joke)




kyle19 said:


> Check out Faine on the mainsite, he also does Techno but IMO the songs are more enjoyable.



+watch


----------



## KooksNmonsters (Jun 22, 2010)

Alaskan Wolf said:


> What are your guys' opinions on Renard? For any who don't know who I'm talking about:
> 
> www.lapfoxtrax.com



i like :3


----------

